
America's gun problem, explained - t0rst
http://www.vox.com/2015/10/3/9444417/gun-violence-united-states-america
======
CarolineW
Previously discussed:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11897376](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11897376)
(4 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10667016](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10667016)
(13 comments)

